# Facebook relationship status help



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

OK SO... I was cheating on my girlfriend with this other girl since like mid-March and I just broke up with my girlfriend a couple of days ago, but the girl I'm dating now didn't know I had a girlfriend, and she made updated her relationship status to 'in a relationship' back in March when I asked her if she wanted to be my girlfriend. She doesn't know I have a facebook yet I don't think, so when I add her I'm worried it's going to show that our anniversary is in March, because I'm friends with my ex on facebook I'm worried she'll tell my new girlfriend that I was cheating on her. Should I unfriend my ex? I really don't want to upset her, she's not the most stable person, but then again I can't have her telling my new gf I was cheating. 

Does anyone know if it will show our anniversary date if I add my new gf as a friend and she updates that the relationship is with me?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Give me the facebook accounts of the two girls.

I'll handle this for you.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

What the ...? 

Always a pleasure reading a JTHearts post.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Side bar, your signature, "If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear," is incredibly ironic given your situation.

---

EDIT: Seems he deleted his signature...


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Humans, they seem to always find new ways to cause suffering.


----------



## StrikerEureka (Apr 4, 2016)

JTHearts said:


> OK SO... I was cheating on my girlfriend with this other girl since like mid-March and I just broke up with my girlfriend a couple of days ago, but the girl I'm dating now didn't know I had a girlfriend, and she made updated her relationship status to 'in a relationship' back in March when I asked her if she wanted to be my girlfriend. She doesn't know I have a facebook yet I don't think, so when I add her I'm worried it's going to show that our anniversary is in March, because I'm friends with my ex on facebook I'm worried she'll tell my new girlfriend that I was cheating on her. Should I unfriend my ex? I really don't want to upset her, she's not the most stable person, but then again I can't have her telling my new gf I was cheating.
> 
> Does anyone know if it will show our anniversary date if I add my new gf as a friend and she updates that the relationship is with me?


Be an adult. Handle the situation before it really blows up in your face. Tell your EX you were cheating, tell your new potential girlfriend you were cheating. It's either come clean now and man the fuck up or let it all blow up in your face. There's no guarantee you'll have either at the end of this but at the very least you can walk away having done at least one decent thing.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

delete your facebook is your best bet lol

It's rough. I used to get myself into corners with things I would say. In the end you can learn to be honest. But when you start being honest, the problem arises that you're being honest and people see your screw ups.

In the future, the best way to handle it is to prevent the dishonesty. When you hit that point that you find a new girlfriend, just dump the other one immediately and make the transition.

That way the transition doesn't turn into cheating and you got nothing to hide then.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Antipode said:


> Side bar, your status, "If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear," is incredibly ironic given your situation.


I miss playing e-detective.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> I miss playing e-detective.


i almost didn't spot it. xD I glanced over it and was like, "Waaaaaaaait." haha


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I cannot in good conscience help someone cheat on people. It's such a dishonest, unfair and hurtful thing to do to someone, especially someone you supposedly care about.

My only advice is to take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> OK SO... I was cheating on my girlfriend with this other girl since like mid-March and I just broke up with my girlfriend a couple of days ago, but the girl I'm dating now didn't know I had a girlfriend, and she made updated her relationship status to 'in a relationship' back in March when I asked her if she wanted to be my girlfriend. She doesn't know I have a facebook yet I don't think, so when I add her I'm worried it's going to show that our anniversary is in March, because I'm friends with my ex on facebook I'm worried she'll tell my new girlfriend that I was cheating on her. Should I unfriend my ex? I really don't want to upset her, she's not the most stable person, but then again I can't have her telling my new gf I was cheating.
> 
> Does anyone know if it will show our anniversary date if I add my new gf as a friend and she updates that the relationship is with me?


You should find another girlfriend. 

When there are 2 problems, look for the third one. 

Three problems -> triangle.

Triangle ->










In other words, magic.


----------



## StrikerEureka (Apr 4, 2016)

apple pine said:


> you should find another girlfriend.
> 
> When there are 2 problems, look for the third one.
> 
> ...


i knew it, freaking illuminati man!


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I think what you should do...would be to go ahead and friend the other girl and post lots of pics of you two together, and then occasionally tag the ex girlfriend in them too (something along the lines of "remember that time you thought I was working late? Yeah...I was working in this hot bittie's panties"). Then go ahead and do a clock counting the time you've been together, starting from that torrid night long ago. And just repost that clock daily, so it's always at the top of your feed.

I don't think I'm missing anything. If you do exactly that, everything involved will get what they really and truly deserve.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you should just go ahead and unfriend all of them because that's going to be the inevitable conclusion anyway.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it truly necessary to add anyone in FB? Would it bring any infinite significance? Would it truly cements your relationship? You can't even be open to your current girlfriend and yet you want to openly declare your relationship in FB? 

Just tell your girlfriend that you once had a previous girlfriend but it wasn't meant to be. You wouldn't be exactly telling the whole truth, but you aren't going to lie either. I'm sure she would figure it out sooner or later, but it's better to tell her now that you had a girlfriend.

If you treasure your ex-girlfriend, then you wouldn't have cheated her in the first place. As it is, you don't appreciate her, so for her own good, un-friend her. She will hate you for it, but she will move on to something better.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

JTHearts said:


> OK SO... I was cheating on my girlfriend with this other girl since like mid-March and I just broke up with my girlfriend a couple of days ago, but the girl I'm dating now didn't know I had a girlfriend, and she made updated her relationship status to 'in a relationship' back in March when I asked her if she wanted to be my girlfriend. She doesn't know I have a facebook yet I don't think, so when I add her I'm worried it's going to show that our anniversary is in March, because I'm friends with my ex on facebook I'm worried she'll tell my new girlfriend that I was cheating on her. Should I unfriend my ex? I really don't want to upset her, she's not the most stable person, but then again I can't have her telling my new gf I was cheating.
> 
> Does anyone know if it will show our anniversary date if I add my new gf as a friend and she updates that the relationship is with me?


i would definitely unfriend the ex.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

i hope the two girls find out about each other and that the current gf leaves OP for the girl he was cheating on originally


----------



## StrikerEureka (Apr 4, 2016)

mhysa said:


> i hope the two girls find out about each other and that the current gf leaves OP for the girl he was cheating on originally


Why wish him ill? Just because he cheated doesn't mean he deserves vengeance for his actions. I think the better outcome would be learning he made a mistake, coming clean to both by being honest, and letting them make up their own minds about having him in their life. This route hopefully will set him on a path in which he doesn't decide to cheat in the future.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

StrikerEureka said:


> Why wish him ill? Just because he cheated doesn't mean he deserves vengeance for his actions. I think the better outcome would be learning he made a mistake, coming clean to both by being honest, and letting them make up their own minds about having him in their life. This route hopefully will set him on a path in which he doesn't decide to cheat in the future.


lol. it was a joke which i made because OP is (or was now that he apparently retired) a known troll. 

if one chooses to believe that he wasn't, he's also posted about hating women and minorities, spreading STDs on purpose, cracking down on domestic surveillance and militarizing the pigs, waging forever war on small countries with the intention of killing civilians, etc etc. not a person i'd have a great deal of sympathy for at this point, especially considering that people have taken him seriously and responded kindly for quite a while, and their advice for self-improvement to the guy is usually laughed off (then he calls them a feminazi or SJW or fat or ugly or something). again, he's definitely a troll, but even if he wasn't you have to recognize when someone just isn't interested in becoming a better person.


----------



## StrikerEureka (Apr 4, 2016)

mhysa said:


> lol. it was a joke which i made because OP is (or was now that he apparently retired) a known troll.
> 
> if one chooses to believe that he wasn't, he's also posted about hating women and minorities, spreading STDs on purpose, cracking down on domestic surveillance and militarizing the pigs, waging forever war on small countries with the intention of killing civilians, etc etc. not a person i'd have a great deal of sympathy for at this point, especially considering that people have taken him seriously and responded kindly for quite a while, and their advice for self-improvement to the guy is usually laughed off (then he calls them a feminazi or SJW or fat or ugly or something). again, he's definitely a troll, but even if he wasn't you have to recognize when someone just isn't interested in becoming a better person.


Fair enough. Thank you for the explanation. :happy:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

StrikerEureka said:


> Why wish him ill?


That wouldn't even be wishing him ill. That would just be natural consequence and a pinch of coincidence. 

I'm not really into conceptual ethics personally. Not into black and white, should and shouldn't, philosophizing, etc. Most of my interpersonal reasoning stems from asking, "will this hurt someone unduly?" and "will this probably turn out poorly for me in the end?" The answer to both of those questions in this case is yes. 

I have no ill will against OP. I hope he figures out a good solution and navigates this in a way that's as painless as possible for everyone. It's just really not looking promising at the moment.


----------

